# Bobcat mount



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's a bobcat from the 2010 bow season. I'm going to have an oak and glass display case built for it. Lonny Travis of Travis Taxidermy did the job. (www.travistaxidermy.net) In addition to doing beautiful work he is a super nice guy. After I hung up the phone, following my first conversation with him, I felt like I had just spoken with an old friend. I'd share a campfire with him anytime. Since I am in no way a photographer, the pics do not do this mount justice. OlGord


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great lookin cat!!!!! The eyes look awsome very nice mount


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

that is a great looking bobcat i have seen many ugly ones in my day but that is a great mount


----------



## DTrain (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Those eyes are perfect. Any tips, or videos I could get that would make my eyes that realistic?


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

great mount on a hard animal to do well.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

ManHunterUSMC said:


> Those eyes are perfect. Any tips, or videos I could get that would make my eyes that realistic?


That might be easier if you post a pic of what your eyes are looking like now, and we can give you tips on what to change.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

FL-HNT-N-FSH said:


> great mount on a hard animal to do well.


:thumbs_up


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't have a cat just yet. but i'll get one soon I'm sure and I'll PM you. Thank you!


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice cat! Congrats!


----------

